# Nocino and Vin de Noix



## vcasey (Mar 30, 2010)

I found this recipe a few years ago and it turned out very nice. You can only get the green walnuts in early summer. I've bought mine from this placehttp://www.walnuts.us/ and I think I ordered 10 lbs which made 1 of each recipe.







</span>

<div ="Section1">

<h2>Nocino</span> Recipe </h2>



The juice from the walnuts will permanently stain anything it 
touches, so
you might want to wear gloves while cutting them. Wash down the cutting 
board
as soon as you are done cutting the walnuts.



_Other recipes I've found use orange peel instead of lemon, use 
spices
such as mace, or include grappa, rum, and bourbon. _

30 green walnuts, early enough in the season so 
that they
are easily cut with a knife

2 cinnamon sticks

10 whole cloves

Zest of one lemon, cut into strips using a 
vegetable peeler

2 1/2 cups granulated sugar

1 liter vodka enough to cover walnuts

<h3>Method</h3>



*1* Rinse and pat dry the walnuts. Cut them into quarters with a
sharp
chef's knife or cleaver. Be careful as you are cutting them; if you've 
waited
too late in the season to pick them, their shells may have begun to 
harden and
cutting through them may be a little dicey. Watch your fingers.



*2* Put walnuts, spices, zest, sugar, and vodka into a large 
glass
container. The vodka should cover the walnuts. Cover and shake to mix 
well. Store for 6 weeks, shaking daily.</span> As 
the days go by you will
notice that the color of the nocino</span> gets 
darker and
darker.



*3* When you are ready to bottle, </span>strain</span></span> through a coffee filter
into large container</span>
(Again be careful where you do this as the walnuts and the nocino</span>
will stain.) Strain the liquid through several layers of cheesecloth 
into glass
bottles. (I've seen recipes that call for straining the liquid through 
coffee
filters which I think would work fine too.) Cork tightly. Nocino</span> will last for several years if
stored in a cool, dry
place.



Makes about 1 quart.</span> Great
for
gifts.</span>

*Vin de
Noix</span> French NOCINO (Liqueur)</span>*



1.5 quarts 190 proof alcohol

30 green Mount Lassen Farms Chandler walnuts

_(Note: green walnuts are harvested in June)_

1 stick cinnamon

10 whole cloves (15)

20 whole coffee beans

1 teaspoon crushed nutmeg (1/2 of whole, split)

3 cups sugar

750 ml. dry red wine



Wash walnuts and quarter, husks and all. Wear rubber gloves to avoid 
stain.

Place nuts in large glass jar and cover with alcohol.

Stir every day or so for 40 days.

On day 40 add all the spices and coffee beans.

Stir every day or so for 20 more days.

On day 60 strain</span> through a coffee filter into
large
container. Set aside.



Put sugar and wine into a pot and bring to a boil, simmer for about 30 
minutes
to make a light</span> syrup. Let cool.



Mix syrup and the alcohol that was strained previously. Bottle and put 
away for
at least 2 months before serving.

It gets better with age. Enjoy after meals.</span>

The second recipe was a hit, the first is good but the second was outstanding.

file:///C:\Users\Vig\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_filelist.xml


----------

